# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  The Latest Hotel News From Anguilla

## JEK

*The Latest Hotel News From Anguilla*November 7, 2013By: Joe Pike

NEW YORK CITY, New York  Travel Agent sat down Wednesday with Candis Niles, director of the Anguilla Tourist Board, and got all the latest hotel happenings to come out of the destination.
The renovation of Anguillas legendary Malliouhana Hotel & Spa is well under way. After a two-year closure, the resort is being restored to its legacy by Auberge Resorts, leading developers and operators of award-winning small luxury resorts and private clubs. 
RELATED: Selling Anguilla - The Latest News from this Gorgeous Caribbean Getaway
Auberge has just announced the appointment of John Vasatka to general manager of Malliouhana. He resume includes extensive resort management experience from reputable resorts around the Caribbean and even as far as the Philippines and Middle East. 
He is overseeing the full-scale renovation of Malliouhana Hotel & Spa, which will offer 55 rooms, two beaches, two restaurants and bars, an extensive array of sports and fitness facilities as well as a 15,000 square-foot spa all on 20 acres of elevated beachfront land. Vasatka says they are aiming to open most of the resort in spring 2014. Visit www.malliouhana.com and www.aubergeresorts.com.
Anguillas soon-to-be iconic resort and residential development, Zemi Beach Resort and Spa, has recently completed its first homes and is on track for a mid-2015 completion. The 5.81- acre resort, located along over 1,000 feet of white-sand beachfront in Shoal Bay East, will feature 28 two-and three-bedroom residences priced from $2 million to $3.1 million. Residents and renters at Zemi Beach will have access to unrivalled, first-class facilities including onsite restaurants, wine cellar, bars and lounges, infinity-edged pools, a luxury spa, state-of-the- art fitness center and an outdoor yoga terrace. The buildings have large window and door openings, generous overhanging roofs, rooms with cross ventilation, high ceilings, deep spacious balconies all trimmed by moldings, architraves and cornices.
Zemi Beach was conceptualized by New York-based developer Jeffrey Goldstein who worked with international architect Lane Pettigrew to create a true Caribbean aesthetic. Miami- based Asmayda Furniture Group will offer design options for the residences, which range in size from roughly 2,500 to 3,900 square feet. The resort will be managed by Trust Hospitality. Visitwww.zemibeach.com.
RELATED: Cap Juluca Re-Opens
Following the acquisition of its 18-hole Greg Norman Championship Golf Course, CuisinArt Golf Resort & Spa is moving towards the start of phase two of the project, which includes the building of a new hotel. Demolition has already begun on the eastern end of the property to construct The Reef by CuisinArt. The new hotel will feature a ballroom to accommodate 200 people; it will be the only true ballroom on this island. The focus of the hotel will be golf, weddings and group incentives. The Reef is expected to have 62 rooms with a projected opening date of 2015. Visit www.cuisinartresort.com.
Anacaona Boutique Hotel has just reopened for the fall season with the addition of a Balinese spa. The Balinese Petite Spa at Anacaona Boutique Hotel features a variety of traditional and exotic treatments including Balinese, Hawaiian Lomi-Lomi, Indian and Thai-style massages, four-hand massage, manicures and more, with services starting at $45. To further the wellness offerings to its guests, the boutique hotel has added complimentary Tai Chi classes to be offered multiple times a week. Visit www.anacaonahotel.com.
The casually luxurious Frangipani Beach Resort, a 19-room boutique property, has begun an extensive renovation of its reception area and pool. All renovations are aimed at enhancing the propertys intimate and inviting atmosphere while accenting the natural beauty of its beachfront location on stunning Meads Bay. Visit www.frangipaniresort.com.
The Anguilla Great House has undergone a modernization. The boutique property known for its breathtaking view Rendezvous Bay and colorful cottages has enhanced its pool and pool deck area to provide an even more comfortable and visually appealing setting for guests this winter season. Visitwww.anguillagreathouse.com.
Visit www.ivisitanguilla.com.

----------

